# Friends?



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

while looking for a place on the forum that explains all the abbreviations, I came across a section that shows that some people want to be my friends. I'm touched. Sorry I didn't see it sooner and respond. What exactly is a friend? That sounds like a weird question!

And is there somewhere that defines all the abbreviations?! I've figured out a lot, but what the heck does 'pos' mean if front of OM/OW??


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Piece Of Sugar... Or something close to that. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

PBear said:


> Piece Of Sugar... Or something close to that.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What?? That sounds endearing! 

Oh, or do you mean sugar means something else not to be spoken here?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Frostflower said:


> What?? That sounds endearing!
> 
> Oh, or do you mean sugar means something else not to be spoken here?


Hehe. your so sweet frost. 

pos = piece of sh**.

as in posOM


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Frostflower said:


> What?? That sounds endearing!
> 
> Oh, or do you mean sugar means something else not to be spoken here?


Let's just say it's not a term of endearment, shall we? And yes, the censors would have blocked it.

C


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

PBear said:


> Let's just say it's not a term of endearment, shall we? And yes, the censors would have blocked it.
> 
> C


Got it!


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

Frostflower said:


> And is there somewhere that defines all the abbreviations?!


Check this link for most of the abbreviations/terminology used on the site.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

QUOTE=ImStillHere;997712]Check this link for most of the abbreviations/terminology used on the site.[/QUOTE]

*Thank you!*

It is really helpful. What a lot of great advice!

I learned that I'm a BW in LIMBO.

I want a KISA!


----------

